# 2007 Roubaix Expert....C'mon guys post some reviews please!



## Soonerinfrisco (May 30, 2006)

I know some of you lucky b*st*rds convinced your wives quicker than I could to let you get a new blingy 2007 Expert. Post some reviews please


----------



## nelgwoltrap (Sep 14, 2005)

I'll post one as soon as I get to ride it. Ordered the expert Rival last Sunday, hopefully it will be here by the end of the month. I already sold my other bike so I am missing the best riding weather of the year.


----------



## thechocolatedog (Aug 9, 2006)

I've had one in my garage for three weeks and haven't had a chance to ride it yet as the weather's been too foul! I did test ride one though and the ride was extremely plush. I've come from a MTB and I found the higher head tube a nice compromise. The Ultegra kit shifts nicely and intuitively (I was worried that I'd mis-shift while braking but no problems at all there) and the chainset looks the part - though after the reports Ive seen about crank arms falling off, I'll be keeping a careful eye on things. The bike itself is featherweight and the tubes just floooow into one another. The website photo doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Soonerinfrisco (May 30, 2006)

C'dog,

Now that is some serious blue balls dude!  If your ride is that fly you gotta invest in some winter duds! I finally got to see one in the naked carbon flesh at a LBS in Dallas and I agree the pics can't hold the jock of the real deal. I am going to be doing a demo ride in the near future.

Bundle up and go ride and then give us a report. Would it be too much to ask to get a century ride report?  

Just kidding, I hope the weather gets better in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*New Bike or a New Wife, its her choiice...*

That’s what I told my wife.
I only have 80 miles on my 2007 Roubaix Expert, its cold here in Michigan and I ride my old Trek when the weather is bad, don't want to get the new bike bike dirty yet. As for a review, its a Bad Assss Bike. Just go buy one, don't think about, don't ask your wife for permission, JUST DO IT. Even if your wife leaves you, at least you'll have a new bike


----------



## thechocolatedog (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice bike!  But then I would say that - mine's the same colour! :lol: I have a UK Expert however, with an Ultegra groupset, rather than the SRAM.

I'm waiting for a crisp winter's day to get the bike out. At the moment, it's rained every day since the bike hit the UK and there's leaves, grit and other bits of crap everywhere. The Roubaix's just too good to be subjected to that straight away on its maiden voyages!


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

I like color of the 07 models, but it keeps reminding me of candy canes.


----------



## thechocolatedog (Aug 9, 2006)

I know what you mean and the red's probably the worst of them for that appearance, just going by the pictures. However, as you can tell from Stumpjumper FSR's photos, things improve hugely in the flesh, and the white panels are actually printed with a pave pattern. Which is nice.


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

thechocolatedog...tell me about it! Also in te UK and have a new Cannondale, been waiting for good weather to try it out for 3/4 weeks now, but it's been proper wet and windy!


----------



## ConorD (Jul 23, 2006)

Here is a photo of my 2007 Expert. Nice ride. I do not know how they can make the bike so compliant over the bumps and not have any noticeable flex during sprinting. The carbon weave is visible through the black paint (very cool). The wheels in the photo are not stock. I do not know how much it weighs but it is light.


----------



## Biketillbroke (Jun 29, 2006)

Great looking bikes. The blue bottle cage really pulls the blue out of the bike.


----------



## scico (Sep 7, 2004)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> That’s what I told my wife.
> I only have 80 miles on my 2007 Roubaix Expert, its cold here in Michigan and I ride my old Trek when the weather is bad, don't want to get the new bike bike dirty yet. As for a review, its a Bad Assss Bike. Just go buy one, don't think about, don't ask your wife for permission, JUST DO IT. Even if your wife leaves you, at least you'll have a new bike


How do you feel those tires?


----------



## ConorD (Jul 23, 2006)

*Couple more photos Roubaix 2007 Expert*



Soonerinfrisco said:


> I know some of you lucky b*st*rds convinced your wives quicker than I could to let you get a new blingy 2007 Expert. Post some reviews please


Here are a couple more photos. It is such a nice (70F) day out, I had to get a couple of shots of the glossy black paint before the ride!


----------



## gessner17 (Dec 13, 2006)

I loooove....my new 07 Roubaix Pro, I haven't ridden it much but the short distance I have I love it! It's quiet, smooth, stiff and doesn't have the hollow sound a lot of carbon frames seem to have, maybe the AZ1 construction is responcible for that??


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Where did you get a black and blue Expert?? My wife and I are looking at replacing our 04 base Roubaix's with some 07's and we both love the look of the new frame. Our 04's are matching red and we'd love to have bikes that don't match entirely. All we've seen online and at shops is the red version pictured above. Also, how are the shimano wheels on the bike?? We upgraded our 04 wheels to Mavic Ksyrium Elites and are real happy with those wheels and want to be sure that the shimano aren't a step down.

Thanks, Rich


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*Did you look here ?*



rbart4506 said:


> Where did you get a black and blue Expert?? My wife and I are looking at replacing our 04 base Roubaix's with some 07's and we both love the look of the new frame. Our 04's are matching red and we'd love to have bikes that don't match entirely. All we've seen online and at shops is the red version pictured above. Also, how are the shimano wheels on the bike?? We upgraded our 04 wheels to Mavic Ksyrium Elites and are real happy with those wheels and want to be sure that the shimano aren't a step down.
> 
> Thanks, Rich


http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=22195

This model is available in the US , don't know if you can get one in Canada ?


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Yea, after I posted I checked the US site and I figured it out...

The triple Expert isn't available in Canada, actually the only triple we get is the base model...

Too bad, I know my wife would love that colour scheme and we'd actually have different looking bikes....

Oh well, it looks like we will continue to match...I wonder if we'll get a two for one deal *laugh*...


----------



## velophilo (Dec 20, 2006)

*roubaix tyres*

How do the roubaix tyres handle? Are they fast or slow? How do they handle dry and wet? What exactly does having a 25 casing and 23 tread mean?
cheers


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

What I was told was that the tire has the width of a 23c and the height of a 25c. Suppose to increase the comfort without making the tire slower since the contact patch remains the same. I was also told that the tire is based on the Mondo....Haven't had a chance to ride it yet since the bike is still at the LBS waiting for it's partner to arrive.


----------



## Soonerinfrisco (May 30, 2006)

Well I guess I should post this:

View attachment 75803


After giving the Roubaix several long test runs I came to the conclusion that it was just not a big upgrade over my Cromoly Allez, at least from the stiffness/efficiency standpoint. Rode a Tarmac Pro 06 on clearance and it knew it was the one within a couple of minutes. Really great power transfer efficiency with only a bit less comfort IMO. I am a big guy at 6'1" x 255lbs so maybe I just needed something a bit stiffer. Ended up getting the 06 Pro for a couple hundred less than the 07 Roubaix Expert. I can really notice the difference on my club rides with the new Tarmac. 

Thanks for all the feedback.


----------

